# Salamanders



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

So i just started the Tome of Fire Trilogy (fantastic), and I have a couple of questions.

When is book 2 due?

and secondly
*spoilers*





When the Sallies first get transported to the MM ship, Da'Kir notices an odd helm in the trophy display, is it ever elaborated on?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I am also a great fan of the Tome of Fire! Im not sure when it is due out, I think it is November, Black Library will have the information on it's site though. If I remember correctly that helm is a Black Dragons one (Urshorak, who you will know, was a Black Dragon). I remember Kyme mentioning something along those lines on his blog, that the Marines Malevolant (Spelling?) and Black Dragons have some type of history together.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The history is that the Marines Malevolent are one of a handful of Chapters, the Dark Angels are another, that refuse to fight alongside the Black Dragons, accusing them of being mutants.

And _Firedrake_ is due out in October on Black Library but may be available on pre-release at this years Games Day, Nick Kyme will be signing copies there if it does happen.


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

I enjoyed reading the first Salamander novel they are an interest Chapter.
I was a bit surprised with some of the deceipt and treatchery involved by some of it's members (I won't spoil any thing here for future posters in this thread) but it almost smacked of corruption within this particular group of Space Marines. The ending was a complete surprise and all in all a good read. I am looking forward to the next installment "Firedrake"


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Amongst the myriad of positives in Salamander, the one thing I enjoyed the most was the constant refferences to the Horus Heresy era of the Chapter; The Legion's involvement at Isstvan V, alongside the Marines Malevolent and their roguish ways.


----------

